# لابد - لا بد



## ihsaan

I'm wondering how to translate the part which I've put in red. The reason why I'm unsure about this expression is because there seem to be quite a few expressions made with بد and the أن here made me somewhat uncertain of the meaning. 

لا بد أن هناك عشبا كافيا له

"Of course/certainly/surely there is enough grass for him".

Any comments?


----------



## azeid

"لا بد أن"  = it might be and it is about something i am not sure about so you suppose that there is enough enough grass for him
but if we add
"لا بد أن يكون" It must be

I hope it helps


----------



## elroy

لا بد أن يكون هناك عشبٌ كافٍ له
لا بد أنه هناك عشبٌ كافٍ له
*لا بد أن يكون هناك ما يكفيه من العشب*
لا بد أنه هناك ما يكفيه من العشب

The one in bold is my favorite.


----------



## ihsaan

Ah! Great!  Thank you both for you replies.


----------



## jmt356

[لابد - لا بد]
Suggestion:
Must

Also, is لابد a verb conjugated in the third person singular masculine perfect?


----------



## Linolenic

لا means "no or not" and بدّ is "doubt", so it literally means "no doubt..."


----------



## fdb

_Lā budda_ is a special construction in Arabic: _lā _plus a noun in the accusative, but without _tanwīn_, meaning “there is not ...”. It the same structure as in _lā ʼilāha ʼillā llāh_.

It means literally "there is not escape (_min _= from)", "it is inevitable".


----------



## jmt356

According to المعاني (http://www.almaany.com/home.php?language=arabic&word=%D8%A8%D8%AF&lang_name=English&type_word=2&dspl=0), بدّ signifies “means of evading a rule,” “escape,” “avoidance,” etc., not “doubt.”

I therefore surmise لا بدّ most accurately translates into English as “there is no escape [from]” or simply “must.”

Is this a proper use of the construction:

لا بدّ أن فعل واجبه المنزلي.
(One must do his homework).


----------



## fdb

لا بدَّ من أنْ يّفْعَلَ .....


----------



## إسكندراني

jmt356 said:


> Is this a proper use of the construction:
> 
> لا بدّ أن فعل واجبه المنزلي.
> (One must do his homework).


لابد أن يفعل واجبه المدرسي
is the most common usage in MSA

واجب منزلي is housework


----------



## LUHG

لابد أن يفعل واجبه المدرسي doesn't sound right to me. I'd say '' لابدّ وأن يقومَ بحلّ واجبه المدرسيّ أو لا بدّ وأن يُنهيّ واجبهُ المدرسيّ"


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

could you tell me if my sentence has a correct usage of لابُدَّ من please?

إذا أردت أن أشتري تلك الشقة لابُدَّ من أن أقتَصِدَ الكثير من المال

Thanks
Aurélien


----------



## cherine

Correct. But I would add a faa2: فلابدّ أن أقتصد I don't think the من is necessary.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

شكرا جزيلا يا شيرين العزيزة


----------



## paieye

"You MUST BE tired/It MUST BE difficult"
How is that  phrase  rendered in Arabic ? I have seen لبد أن ..., but have failed even in Hans Wehr to find how to parse لبد.


----------



## Ghabi

It's لا بدّ من أن  laa budda (min) 2an ... for the present tense (you can omit من).


----------



## paieye

Thank you. So one may parse  بد as the masculine 3rd person singular past of the verb ?


----------



## Mahaodeh

بُدّ is not a verb, it's a noun meaning dispersing or loss or disposing of. Hence لا بُدّ منه means "there is no getting out of it" or "no getting rid of it". 

The main verb in the root is indeed بدَّ يبدُّ بدّا and it means to separate, disperse, or scatter; but I think this is not used so much, the more common verb is بدّد يبدّد تبديدا = to waste or lose.


----------



## paieye

Thank you, I suspected that such might be the case. So, might it be correct to say "لا بد أنك  تعبان" ?


----------



## Ghabi

@paieye it seems more common to use مُتْعَب in fuS7a, although of course everyone understands تعبان. Let's wait for others' opinions.


----------



## paieye

ihsaan said:


> Ah! Great!  Thank you both for you replies.


What about لازم or أكيد instead ?


----------



## analeeh

انت أكيد تعبان is what immediately occurs to me.


----------

